# thanks to all



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i just succesfully called in my first coyote. i've been keeping at it since december, and i'd like to thank everyone who contributes to this forum for taking their time to do what they can to help us less experienced guys out.

by the way, the yote i got was a male that responded to a serenade i did on my double whammy. he came in hard to 70 paces away, and i shot him broadside.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

there is a memory you will never forget. nice job


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Persistence Pay's Off!! :beer:


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats!!! You're hooked for life now.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

oh man, i was hooked before i even started. i'm just too dumb to give up i guess :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

moneyshot27
Congrats, I am still working on my first called in coyote kill (I had 3 come in and lock up just to hang out at 475 yards.); I vowed 2 1/2 years ago too myself that I would educate myself at being successful at this sport. This winter my available time has been limited, but not an excuse. 
Great to see you played the dinner bell, and the yote come in for supper !!!


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i was actually blowing a coyote howl serenade that brought him in. i'm pretty sure it ticked him off hearing more than one 'coyote' in his turf. he was comin to pick a fight, didn't move down wind at all.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

way to go...you now see why we are all addicts..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats! I've been trying for the past 2 winters to call one in and still haven't yet. I don't get out nearly often enough, but I know how frustrating it can be to go out and zero all the time. Nice job, maybe my time will come soon, too!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good job and keep at it!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

This is what happens guy's when you stick with it.

Congrats Moneyshot :beer: Now go do it again :sniper:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work man!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Finally someone has actually learned something on here.  

Congratulations on your yote.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats man,

Of all my hunting experiences(about 30 years worth), 2 stand out in my head as the best. My first called coyote back in 2001 and my first and only true double in 2003.

I have shot a fair amount of respectable deer(125-140 class...nothing huge) and pheasant doubles...ect...ect but NOTHING comes close to those to successful hunts. You will remember that coyote for a long time. :beer:

Jaybic


----------

